# NEED HELP ASAP !!!!



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

what is the best solution to minimize nitrate ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Water change is an instant fix. Be careful about changing too much all at once if your fish have become accustomed to the high nitrates over a long period of time (like months).


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

i have a 40g tank so if i take 1 bucket of water out would that be enough ? how many times a week should i do it ?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

How big is the bucket , 10 gallon gives you a 25℅ water change, as for how often this would depend on stock list and what filter your running


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

the bucket is 24cm high x 27cm wide


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Bucket holds about 1gallon


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

sweet thank you very much


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

zdawgz said:


> i have a 40g tank so if i take 1 bucket of water out would that be enough ? how many times a week should i do it ?


Your water change schedule and amount is determined by measuring nitrates before and after each water change. Too high a reading before or after indicates that you should be changing a larger amount and/or more often.


----------



## JebusCHI (Jan 9, 2012)

The amount of fish in the tank will dictate how much to change, be careful overfeeding them and cut back a little I'd you can. I would do them once a week about 8 - 12 gallons, more in the beginning to lower the nitrates and get to a regiment that will slowly eliminate them.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I change 80% of my water every 7-10 days. I have an large oscar in a 90 gallon tank


----------

